# dog shit



## nrht (Dec 25, 2011)

so right now i live in an urbanish "downtown" of a small town in PA, and i let my 11 year old black lab shit on this demolished lot that is just gravel. Not a park, not really nature, just a no man's land of wasted america. I don't pick his shit up, I never have in the 10 years I've owned him. I don't see a point in putting degradable shit in a plastic bag that only pollutes the earth. I heard from a friend in the diner next door that someone is calling the cops about all the dog shit. I was wondering how to go about "cleaning up" his shart without doing anymore damage to the environment.
Don't say google it, fuckers. I'm interested in people's ideas, stories, whatever.
A lot of travelers have dogs, so I was just curious about ways sweet dog owners deal with this. I suppose it's easier when you're traveling to let the dog shit and go, which is something I've always done in the past. I like the spot I have right now, and am on probation for the next year still, and don't really wanna meet more pigglies.


----------



## nrht (Dec 25, 2011)

shit, totally posted this under my brother's account by accident. This is soledad posting. sorry brother < 3 deal with it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 25, 2011)

hahaha! I hate picking up dog shit too (so I don't have a dog, yeah and I don't feel inclined to pick up other people's dog crap either).
There's lots of bags already in the trash a person could use for this task. Would you like paper or plastic? Take your pick, its already
in the trash and you're trying to eek out one more use from it. If you're really ambitious you can pick up multiple piles with the same
bag and be a damn superhero.

*Sorry to be slightly off topic here: If you come across any dog poop that has gotten dry, hard and white be sure to bag it separately.
I understand it can be used in voodoo practices. You may be sitting on a virtual goldmine.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 25, 2011)

use a small shovel or garden tool and scrape it up, then put it in a hole. when you feel like it, put dirt over it.


----------



## Earth (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, just bury it. I carry a small army shovel that folds and also makes a hell of a weapon which is used on those who don't get it...


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 25, 2011)

my dog likes to shit on sidewalks...so i ussually keep some plastic sacks from grocery stores in my pack...i pick it up and put ii in the trash...some places have little stations with free dog poo bags...i always take a few....

i am kinda karmatic with my poop picking up...if a city or town is kind to me i pick it up...but if they suck then i let it be...if we are in a random field then i let it be....sometimes he poops in a train yard too...so i ussually will bury it with train rocks....don'tr want a worker to step in it ya know


----------



## baconrind (Dec 25, 2011)

My dog likes to poop on bushes and tall grass. I think he likes the way it feels on his phantom balls. If its suspended in air I see no point in picking it up!


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 4, 2012)

My mutt will shit in bushes and tall grass too, sometimes he'll even take shits down storm drains, which is ok by me! He can also shit with his leg up so it looks like he's pissing from a distance...kind of a discrete way he goes about it...hahaha


----------



## bicycle (Jan 23, 2012)

If you want to have a dog, take also the responsibility to take care of the dog shit.
What if humans would shit everywhere and leave it there..you get all kinds of mad disease.
Common sense bro..use some common sense.


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 22, 2012)

I always have plastic bags in my shopping cart, but it depends on the neighborhood I'm in on weather or not I will pick it up. If I'm near my panhandling spot then I will clean it up, people kicking down like to see that I'm cleaning up after my dog. If I'm in the ghetto or it's on a vacant or unclean lot then I don't give a shit, I'll let it sit there and turn white for some voodoo priest to pick up later.


----------



## Shakou (Apr 6, 2012)

It depends where we are. if we're at someone's house, or living in an area for a period of time where it's going to build up, we'll pick it up. It's unsanitary to just have it all over the place, and it's just out of respect for the other people involved. But if we're just out walking somewhere, say in the woods or something, I'll leave it. It's just going to be washed away with the rain and turn into soil eventually anyways, just like every other animal that shits outside.


----------



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

Bio Bags degrade just like the poopy does.
http://www.biobagusa.com/
They're for compost


----------



## smellsea (Dec 17, 2012)

my dog is a bush-shitter too. i think we get away with not cleaning up poo alot because of it. half the time i can't even find it after he does it. secret pooper.


----------



## meathook (Dec 26, 2012)

i pick up my dog shit depending on where we are. in neighborhoods or in city parks, i'll pick it up, if i have a bag on me. i usually bury it under some leaves or put it in a hole. i really don't like putting dog shit in bags either, i've found bags of dog shit in the trash before and it's fairly disgusting.

on a slightly related note, i currently work at a dog day care, and our dumpster is literally overflowing with of garbage bags of individual baggies of dog shit. we have pooper scoopers but not everyone uses them. it really pisses me off. never dumpster a dog day care.


----------



## KnowOneGnome (May 6, 2013)

Side note:
too much protein in dog shit to use as fertilizer. As far as I know dog shit the only type that wont grow tomatoes.


----------



## drewski (Mar 16, 2015)

If my dog shits where people are going to walk, I pick it up out of respect using grocery bags. If he shits somewhere that people won't be walking I leave it, and if someone sees me leave it and gives me shit for it I kindly tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 16, 2015)

HahA drewski ditto. To lie i would say this always applies but sometimes i dont have bags and leave it lay. But typically if i know hes gonna shit shortly( yes i know my fella that well) ill tell him no and get him quickly to.a better spot


----------

